# Macro to Populate UserName and Login to Website using Google Chrome



## scottyknowledge (Nov 19, 2018)

Good Evening All, 

I have seen this done before, but I am having difficulties find the steps that I need. 

I have a list of User Names and Passwords that are associated with each user name, for example I have User Sam R with her username CatsRKool, and Password Cats001. I have about 50 - 75 user ID and passwords that are all different, but they are for the same site. I have these listed in Excel under three columns - Column A has the Users, such as their "Real Names" , Column B has the associated User Names & Column C Passwords. 

I would like to build a Macro in Excel or Access, using a Form box. Where I can select the user (such as Sam R) from a drop down box, and it auto populate the User Name and Password that is current listed on that excel file, then clicking another button that will launch Google Chrome, direct me to a specific website log in screen, and then fill out the user name and password that is listed on my form control. 

I have the form control box created, and began a code but it is just so far past being able to really help. 

Can anyone help me with this code? I would be very grateful. Like I said, i know that it can be done just trying to get it correct is challenging for a beginner like me. 

Thanks


----------



## WassimN (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi scottyknowledge

Look into this:

https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-automate-firefox-or-chrome-with-vba-and-selenium/


----------



## scottyknowledge (Nov 27, 2018)

Thank you for this, I was trying to get it to work but I am still having issues. I think I might have downloaded it incorrectly. I am going to try removing and downloading and starting over to see if I can get this to work. It would probably help if I had some type of Java or Coding experience. 

Thanks again


----------

